# Update on Ringo O'Malley :)



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Dear Friends:

It's interesting the way relations are forming in our home. Skitter is Mommy's boy, he was from the get go. He would not go to bed until I do.

Little O'Malley is still a D O G! Skitter is his favorite, the one he runs for protection when Mommy wants to brush his hair. He still doesn't like being groomed. Although he watches attentively when Skitter is being groomed. He gives in but has a short tolerance. He is growing a pompadour right now, almost like Skitter's. He's going to be a handsome devil very soon.

Skitter is his pack leader. They rough play constantly until I scold them, some times I pretend not to notice. Second to Skitter comes my husband. He loves to play rough with him and follows him around for more! 

I had only had girls before. Spencer was so old when I cared for him that I never got to learn about the boys. Coconut and Grover were a pair. But to watch Skitter and O'Malley, grow and interact as active boys is such a delight!

O'Malley is doing great. He's pretty much potty trained. He now has to learn to walk on his leash and a few other gentleman courtesies. 

The girls in the building, specially the stucked-up shitzu Channel, like little O'Malley. He's turning to be the Mr. Rudolph Valentino of the building.

We adore our boys!

Regards,

Ana Maria


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, wow... that is just so fabulous!! What a neat lady she is. Thanks so much for sharing such a lovely update!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, sounds great, thanks for the update


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Way to go Ringo.....





[attachment=8100:attachment] 



Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Isn't it great that he has such a wonderful home.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How awesome that Ringo O'Malley is the Rudolph Valentino of the building!!














Go Ringo!! Break some hearts, baby!









Thanks for the update, Deb. Sounds like he's livin' large and lovin' life.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the update. So glad to hear Ringo is doing so well!!!

Karyn


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Ringo! Break those hearts, big boy! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh thank you so much for the wonderful update on Ringo O'Malley, it sounds like he is just so happy and has a truly loving home.

You go little guy, break all the hearts you want, you've earned it


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I still have Ringo's picture on my fridge and think about him almost every day!! SO GOOD to hear he is doing well!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a lovely update . Ringo has landed on his feet .Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I still have Ringo's picture on my fridge and think about him almost every day!! SO GOOD to hear he is doing well!!![/B]


You keep that picture on your fridge







I also have his pic on mine
















What an AWESOME reminder of how much he meant/means to ALL of us.






> How awesome that Ringo O'Malley is the Rudolph Valentino of the building!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Joplin is having second "thoughts"









And, yes, he IS living LARGE. I want them to adopt me









Calls for more dancing chilis...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Calls for more dancing chilis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

here here!





















congrats Ringo for doing so well and making himself a new home


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> How awesome that Ringo O'Malley is the Rudolph Valentino of the building!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

